# Flea Allergy Dermatitis?



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd has been itchy for a few weeks now and I think that I have it narrowed down to a flea allergy (fingers crossed) 
The itching first showed up after I found a flea on him after he had been playing outside.
He's starting to loose hair on his neck chest and legs where he's been biting and scratching at himself
I've been treating him with Advantage but it's not helping with the itching or the fleas since he keeps picking more of them up outside.. 
I'm taking him to the Vet tomarrow and getting Revolution because I'm hoping that something that repels fleas will work better than something that only works when he's bitten by a flea. 
So, I need ideas of products to rid my yard of fleas. We have about 3/4 of an acre around the house and an additional 6 1/2 acres surrounding that. The main culprits for the fleas are deer and rabbits that frequent the yard and a couple of stray cats. 
I'm hoping that if we can treat the immediate yard he'll stay flea free and not itchy..poor little guy. 
Has anyone delt with a flea allergy?? What worked the best for you? 
Thanks


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Yikes!!

I do not have experience with a flea allergy but my dogs do use Revolution and it seems to work well.

They have products at petsmart for flea/bug control for lawns. I wonder if those would work for you? It is tough you have so much land and wildlife. I dont know if the spray would give you that much coverage. Hopefully your vet can help you with a good flea control product for your little man. 

I am really allergic to fleas so I would also try to do some sort of perimeter spray around your house so they dont come inside with Todd.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's a picture of some of the hair loss on his chest and neck..It's not inflamed or sore looking...just a little pink and the hair seems to be thinning out quite a lot. 
My Vet said the last time that it was probably seasonal allergies but the fleas make more sense to me.
We'll hopefully find something to help him tomarrow...I'm really hoping that the Vet has some ideas. 
I'm just so frustrated and I feel awful for the little guy.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Poor little guy!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Eva, I know just how you feel. I have been dealing with fleas since March. This is the worst I have ever seen them and I have always had multiple cats and dogs. I thought Kodi's allergies started out as seasonal, but then found the fleas. He hasn't lost hair, but where he is scratching, it is very short, like he broke it off from all the scratching.

The vet gave him a shot and put him on steroids. I was also giving him children's benedryl. Nothing seems to work too well.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

We're back from the Vet. 
She gave Todd Capstar and a dose of Revolution...also some Gentocin spray for the itching. Now we wait and see if it makes a difference. 
The next step will be skin test for mites ect. 
I'm really hoping that this works.. 
I bought Aveeno Baby soothing relief creamy wash which is an Oatmeal cleaser. I'll give him a bath tonight and maybe it will help with the itching.


----------



## baca008 (May 16, 2008)

I'd like to hear how the Oatmeal cleaser worked out. I think Avery is allergic to flea bites, as she has been itching like crazy since spending the day at the park. Also wondering about revolution does it repel fleas or does it just kill them when they bite?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Eva said:


> We're back from the Vet.
> She gave Todd Capstar and a dose of Revolution...also some Gentocin spray for the itching. Now we wait and see if it makes a difference.
> The next step will be skin test for mites ect.


I'm sorry to hear about Todd's skin problems - they can be really hard to figure out. When Lincoln was battling skin problems, my vet said that usually flea allergy skin problems present along the back of the dog. We also treated Lincoln for mites as a precaution (high dose Ivermectin shot), but I'm pretty sure he didn't have them. I hope he is feeling better soon!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd is already showing HUGE improvement. :whoo:
He's not scratching or chewing and his belly and chest are not pink anymore. 
This is the first time in weeks that it hasn't looked pink and so it must be because of the Revolution. :biggrin1:
Revolution is absorbed into the bloodstream and works for a full month at repelling and killing fleas and so hopefully it keeps working for him. 
The Advantage wasn't even worth applying...it didn't seem to do anything for him.  
I haven't given him a bath yet but I'm planning on doing it today. I'll let you know how the shampoo works out. 
I'm SO excited for him (and me..lol)


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Wahoo!!!

I am glad the revolution helped. Revolution seems to work really well with mine also, but a vet told me you could even apply it every 3 weeks (and its safe) if your dog had really bad problems - its just more expensive. Monitor him closely and if he starts having issues the last week you should ask your vet about changing the interval.


----------

